# what do you pay for your insurance



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

prob been covered many of times and i know its prob a repost.
but lets do a up to date thread on it.


1,insurance company (obviously declaring all mods)

2,age and ncd

3,price.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Keith Michaels (Aviva Bespoke)

45 Yrs old

Clean Licence

Full No Claims

£6400 per Year

£2500 Excess including for the Windscreen

Not covered for theft if keys are left in or on the car

t


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Tariq said:


> Keith Michaels (Aviva Bespoke)
> 
> 45 Yrs old
> 
> ...


your winding us up right?? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: come on be serious


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Here we go fellas get this updated as it makes finding cheaper insurance easy for everyone

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-5.html


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Here we go fellas get this updated as it makes finding cheaper insurance easy for everyone
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-5.html


thanks for that i didn't see it. 

anyway
pace ward. my11 with stage 1 mods

46 yrs ols with my 32 yr old wife as a named driver

£750 fully comp with £250 excess (tracker activated)


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

evogeof said:


> your winding us up right?? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: come on be serious


100% serious.

Its on a monthly direct debit.

No one else would insure the car.

I can get it down by half if the car is garaged, but aint got one

Its down to the Postcode and occupation.

t


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Tariq said:


> 100% serious.
> 
> Its on a monthly direct debit.
> 
> ...


bloody hell mate thats a lot of dosh on insurance


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> thanks for that i didn't see it.
> 
> anyway
> pace ward. my11 with stage 1 mods
> ...




Seems a lot.

How long you been driving and do you have any points?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Seems a lot.
> 
> How long you been driving and do you have any points?


had evos and scoobys for yrs and yrs 
no points wife has 3


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*insurance*

Born1957
Full NCD
£284 inc protected No Claims inc Missus. Fully Comp Obviously
Saga


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

The Cat said:


> Born1957
> Full NCD
> £284 inc protected No Claims inc Missus. Fully Comp Obviously
> Saga


fair play thats a good quote


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The Cat said:


> Born1957
> Full NCD
> £284 inc protected No Claims inc Missus. Fully Comp Obviously
> Saga




Is that limited mileage a year?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> had evos and scoobys for yrs and yrs
> no points wife has 3




Got to be the wife putting your quote up with 3 points.

Well worth you shopping round before you renew with them


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes 4000 miles but how do they Police that??


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Got to be the wife putting your quote up with 3 points.
> 
> Well worth you shopping round before you renew with them


I've been with pace ward for yrs they have looked after me and i know them personally


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

The Cat said:


> Yes 4000 miles but how do they Police that??


simple by your mot :wavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The Cat said:


> Yes 4000 miles but how do they Police that??




Your Mot's or service book.....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> I've been with pace ward for yrs they have looked after me and i know them personally




You will find a lot cheaper-I would think by £300 easy


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> You will find a lot cheaper-I would think by £300 easy


worth a look i suppose


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> worth a look i suppose



I would for sure.

Just to compare give Elephant and Zenith a call


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> I would for sure.
> 
> Just to compare give Elephant and Zenith a call


thank you. are they on that compare the meerkat dot com ??


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

TREG said:


> I would for sure.
> 
> Just to compare give Elephant and Zenith a call


Elephant or Admiral will give much cheaper quotes than you are getting from Pace Ward Geof, I pay less than that for a multicar package which includes my wife's Evo VII and my GTR!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Elephant or Admiral will give much cheaper quotes than you are getting from Pace Ward Geof, I pay less than that for a multicar package which includes my wife's Evo VII and my GTR!


may be worth ringing them then barry but would pace ward match the quote to keep my business ??


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Competition Car Insurance, 39yrs old, £1390 with all mods declared 4.1 1200R, full NCB no points. Cover also includes a few track days.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

evogeof said:


> 46 yrs ols with my 32 yr old wife as a named driver


So you just wanted to tell us your wife is 14 years younger than you !:chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

snuffy said:


> So you just wanted to tell us your wife is 14 years younger than you !:chuckle:


:chuckle: fab ain't it :chuckle: o and she's fit


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Company: Admiral Multicar

Premium: £400

Age: 45

NCD : 18 years

Wife : 8 years younger


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Company: Admiral Multicar
> 
> Premium: £400
> 
> ...


Good price that is. Few people seem to be using a multi car policy


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Admiral seem to try it on from one year to the next. 2 years ago they wanted £1000 for my Aston and my Clio (1.2, 10 years old - worth about 50p). So I changed to separate policies and they cost me £750 for the two cars. Then at my last renewal they came it in £440 for both cars (which was staggering). Then I changed to my GTR after a month and it went up £100, so around £400 for the GTR.

I don't think that's bad as it includes business insurance as well. Car is garaged but that oddly makes no real difference.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm admiral as well, I'm 26 with 6 years NCB and I was £840 renewal there


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

£500 fully comp

Markerstudy through adrian flux
Linited 3k per year miles

No points no claims

28 year old with 3 years no claims.


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

I doubt if I'll do 3000 let alone 4000 miles. Still a good premium though. !!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Tariq said:


> Keith Michaels (Aviva Bespoke)
> 
> 45 Yrs old
> 
> ...


Tariq go with xs direct its £3000.00 tops

https://xsdirectinsurance.co.uk/


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Taff1275 said:


> Competition Car Insurance, 39yrs old, £1390 with all mods declared 4.1 1200R, full NCB no points. Cover also includes a few track days.


I'm with these too,had two quotes from different companies,first was 6k and the company I use for traders policy wanted £2300.
I'm 33 and my partner is 31
fully comp 
8 plus years ncb
5 track days included
£615 
4k miles a year
bhp does not matter but they need to be informed and mine has a stage 1 on a 61 plate
i also have 2 sp50s and one is a 28 day ban


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

goldywaggon said:


> £500 fully comp
> 
> Markerstudy through adrian flux
> Linited 3k per year miles
> ...


Be careful with markerstudy. I declared every modification on my V-spec 2 r32 and they wouldn't pay out because it was over modified. WTF. 
Anyway after fighting for years they sent me a cheque for 4k I would like to see any one find a V-spec 2 for 4k. I am still fighting for a increased figure.
Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. Might as well not have insurance.
Anyway since then I don't have personal car insurance I put them on my company policy.
That's £3100 includes my business and any cars upto 100k individually any driver with a full licence.


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

R33 GTR all mods declared

£434 a year Fully comp

Admiral Multicar with my Audi A6 (which is actually more at £670)

25 with 2 years NCB


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

R35 GTR black edition 10-2009
Europe, Netherlands
***8364; 1500,- a year
full coverage (8 years damage free, 34 year old)


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Pace ward

60 plate GTR 
Stage 6+ 
Limited to 5K miles 
10 years NCD
Garaged over night and CAT 5 tracker

£844


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I renewed mine this week as it happens with Admiral:

£397

11 plate GTR
19 years NCD
Garaged
I'm 46, no points.
No mods
Includeds Class 1 Business cover


----------

